# Bow Theatre... in a town near you!



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, just finished moving the shop's major stuff into the renovated theatre on the corner of 8th and Main in Logan last weekend, and I wanted to thank those who've helped and supported me while making this happen. I am having a soft opening / "open-house" through Christmas with specials and drawings for those who visit ... I am excited for the new place, come check it out. After the ATA show in January I will have a "Grand Opening". Thanks again to everyone who's helped. Pictures to follow.
Lance


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool - congrats on expanding or at least getting something that might fit you better!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, got it done already? I guess I'll have to come up and see the new shop. Hopefully the new location will be better for business (visibility). Oh, and the heat will be nice :lol: :lol:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Who needs heat in Cache Valley - where the kids go stand at the bus stop on the way to school in their short sleeve tees and shorts. Trying to get some pics small enough to post here... it is a welcome change - though only a parking strip away from where the shop was before, it's already a much better showroom and has the future of shooting in the theatre to test/sight-in/competition in a bit of a different setting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice man


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like we will have to come up and pay a visit. Maybe host a Utah stop on the Full Draw Film Tour for 2013 ???? Can you still show movies on the screen there?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I still have all the seating and a stage, but need to replace the screen and the projector cause the crooks who were leasing the building last year not only failed to pay even half of their contracted rent/lease payment for over a year, but they took anything that wasn't bolted down and some things that were...like the screen and projector 

I hope to do premiers of hunting movies that come out and would love to schedule FDFT to come up. I will also host seminars including Coyote/elk calling (Rocky Jacobsen-Bugling Bulls, Fred Eichler, etc), trapping, arrow building, technical shooting and bow tuning...

I also hope to work with the 7 area high schools and multiple middle schools to build the NASP and ASAP programs and possibly even forming club competition amongst them... leagues, lessons and open shooting will also be part of the available options there.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a GREAT looking shop Lance.......!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lance, too bad the screen isn't still there. You could project deer and elk on it and we could shoot at it.

Nice place. I'm glad you're moving up.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Shoot Lance, that show room looks like it's 3 times bigger than your old shop. 
Good for you, I hope it works out better.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

longbow said:


> Lance, too bad the screen isn't still there. You could project deer and elk on it and we could shoot at it.
> 
> Nice place. I'm glad you're moving up.


I don't know about moving up... but it's something. I have been offered a Techno-hunt system (projects movies of a wide variety of game in different situations that you shoot at and using multiple sensors and a chronograph maps and scores your shot in real-time) that is used for a great price, but with all the rennovations I just did, I can't do that just yet....yet that is... Thanks guys, I am having a "End of the world" sale this coming week if you're in need of anything. Everything 10-50% off to celebrate the new shop before the world ends on the solstice.


----------

